# New Addition!



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 22, 2011)

No... not another tortoise. Though, his room is decked out with frogs, turtles and snake statues, stuffies and decorations.

We welcomed the arrival of our son on Wednesday July 20th. We are home now settling in.


----------



## ascott (Jul 22, 2011)

CONGRATS on the new little one
BEAUTIFUL
AWESOME
HANDSOME
HIS SHELL IS PERFECT


----------



## Fernando (Jul 22, 2011)

Smooooooth shell Rich!


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 22, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

I forgot to mention his name and specs!

Sawyer Hunter Plamondon
10lbs 3oz
22" Long


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 23, 2011)

Congrats on the heavenly arrival. Perfect.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 23, 2011)

Aw-w, Rich! How lovely!!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 23, 2011)

SnakeyeZ said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I forgot to mention his name and specs!
> 
> ...



Both of your children are beautiful. Your new son is a big newborn! Love his name. Hugs from me.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

Awwww he is very handsome and your daughter is a cutie too! Congratulations!!! 10lbs WOW!!!


----------



## Guggie (Jul 23, 2011)

Congrats! They are both adorable!


----------



## hali (Jul 23, 2011)

owww congratulation gorgeous babies you have x


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow thanks for all the compliments! He's handsome but a little night terror lol.

He is a big boy... my wife actually had to have a C-Section as he was TOO big for her. She is recovering very well though.


----------



## terryo (Jul 23, 2011)

Congratulations!! Both your children are so beautiful. I LOVE that name....Sawyer. Reminds me of that gorgeous hunk on "Lost".


----------



## Laura (Jul 23, 2011)

10 lbs!?!?!?!? Ouch! 
oh c section.. still. .ouch!!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 23, 2011)

Congratulations! He's beautiful! (and agreed with the above- "perfect shell"! )
Also, I love the name Sawyer! He looks like a Sawyer


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 24, 2011)

Sawyer was my choice!

My wife had a bunch of names picked out and as soon as I came up with Sawyer she didn't like her names anymore, lol.

I'll add some new pictures in a few days, maybe some of his reptile themed room lol.


----------



## Angi (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats! That is a big boy!!!!! I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## AshleyJones (Jul 24, 2011)

AWWWW so cute, CONGRATS!!


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratulations Rich
So happy everything went well-thanks for posting beautiful photos of your family.
What a cutie-big boy too!
Sending our best wishes
Louise and family Hubby Richard and 3 girls-Georgia, Carys and Elise ages (13,11,10)


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Louise!


----------



## Tom (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratulations Rich. You made another Canadian!


----------



## laramie (Jul 31, 2011)

Many Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Aug 1, 2011)

Tom said:


> Congratulations Rich. You made another Canadian!



Lmao! That's the first time I heard someone say that. Yes, we sure did make another Canadian.


----------

